# The Haunting A Horror Story



## jimsmith (Sep 29, 2009)

If anyone has The Haunting A Horror Story on cassette could you please e-mail me at: [email protected]. I'd like a copy on CD and I'd be willing to pay also. Thanks!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

PM & e-mail sent..


----------



## jimsmith (Sep 29, 2009)

*Thank you very much! *

Thank you so much Mr. Collins!  And thank you for sending me the artwork from the cassette. I actually do have the cassette but I accidently pressed record when I was listening to it once way back in the early 1990's so when it comes to that part there's dead silence. I'm going to put this on a CDr. Thanks again!


----------

